# meriwether tournament



## brandon hightower (Nov 15, 2009)

join us sunday november 22 for a pot tournament on lake meriwether. we will be launchin off at safe light and weigh in is at 3. standard tournament rules apply. just pm brandon for more info.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be there you better have your "A" game for this one.


----------



## RAH (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope to see you there chris good to fish with you again.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 15, 2009)

RAH said:


> Hope to see you there chris good to fish with you again.



   Ricky,you know I love to fish man.....I'm gonna hit a tourney here and there.....I had my year last year brother and did well earlier this year,looks like you guy's found the rabbit's foot as of late........I'll have to see what I can do about that though.See you on the 22nd.


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Lucky !*

We didn't find the foot we found the whole rabbit!


Chris S. said:


> Ricky,you know I love to fish man.....I'm gonna hit a tourney here and there.....I had my year last year brother and did well earlier this year,looks like you guy's found the rabbit's foot as of late........I'll have to see what I can do about that though.See you on the 22nd.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 15, 2009)

Me and Terrance Jr. will try to come dunk a few Brush-N-Vaders,and Vybra Clawz with y'all...... might even pitch a CLAWZILLA or 2 (Water Melon/W/Blud Tipped clawz - pictured in my avatar)


----------



## paratrooper202 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I just may fish this one, this is my HOME LAKE!


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 15, 2009)

paratrooper202 said:


> I think I just may fish this one, this is my HOME LAKE!


What is the biggest 5 fish limit you have ever seen come out of there, I have heard that there are some toads in there!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 15, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> What is the biggest 5 fish limit you have ever seen come out of there, I have heard that there are some toads in there!



29 POUNDS 9 OUNCES

Yep ...... there's some line stretchers in that lil' pond


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 15, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> 29 POUNDS 9 OUNCES
> 
> Yep ...... there's some line stretchers in that lil' pond


Who caught that bag and when. Was it Mr. Wood?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 15, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> Who caught that bag and when. Was it Mr. Wood?



Jigman and TJBassin back in 2000 or so.


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 15, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Jigman and TJBassin back in 2000 or so.


That TJ can be a force to recon with, I hope he gets a chance to fish with us some more next year.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 15, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> That TJ can be a force to recon with, I hope he gets a chance to fish with us some more next year.



Flip & Ted were tough to handle back in the day,and they haven't forgotten anything ..... we just gotta get them back out there,so that we can TRY to put some get back on em


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 15, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> We didn't find the foot we found the whole rabbit!



Awww,Come on now.Dont get too attached to it.Looks like your gonna have to part with that bunny come the 22nd.


----------



## paratrooper202 (Nov 16, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> What is the biggest 5 fish limit you have ever seen come out of there, I have heard that there are some toads in there!



Biggest fish I seen would be 12 lbs, biggest I have caught out of there would be 9 lbs.  5lb fish are common in there.
Biggest Crappie would be 2 1/2 lbs.. 36lbs on the 5 fish total.. that was during the spring..


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 16, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Awww,Come on now.Dont get too attached to it.Looks like your gonna have to part with that bunny come the 22nd.


Can't do it,we found the ole bunny 7 times this year looking for # 8 in fact I think that 1 of those was at meriwether.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 16, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> Can't do it,we found the ole bunny 7 times this year looking for # 8 in fact I think that 1 of those was at meriwether.




   Yep,,,,, I remember the day you and 
Ricky won Meriwether this year,Me 'n Mr. Wood bested 20 other boats at horton the same day.I'm sure we would have wacked 'em again  had we fished with you fella's down there.Congrats on y'alls  season Shane,I'll see you guy's and my new bunny wabbit on the 22nd. 

  You do Remember How I got this dont you,,,,,,,I certainly didn't buy it at a yardsale.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 16, 2009)

RAH said:


> Hope to see you there chris good to fish with you again.



Same here Ricky.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 16, 2009)

A-GAMES,RABBIT'S FEET...This should be quite an interesting weigh-in.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 16, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> A-GAMES,RABBIT'S FEET...This should be quite an interesting weigh-in.



It always is Terry.


----------



## brandon hightower (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah i agree TVD should be interestin.  yall guys bring your rain gear , they say its gonna be a wet one.


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 20, 2009)

brandon hightower said:


> yeah i agree TVD should be interestin.  yall guys bring your rain gear , they say its gonna be a wet one.


Its definitely gonna be a wet one,but I think that most of these guys aren't afraid of water. Guess we will see who's committed and who's not!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 20, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> Its definitely gonna be a wet one,but I think that most of these guys aren't afraid of water. Guess we will see who's committed and who's not!



If points were involved,I would commit to fishin' in the rain ..... but .... I'm gettin' old and my blood has thinned a bit,I do need some XTRA funds though .....


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 21, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> If points were involved,I would commit to fishin' in the rain ..... but .... I'm gettin' old and my blood has thinned a bit,I do need some XTRA funds though .....


Then I guess you will need one of two things, your A game or a Rabbit,and the rabbit must be alive and at least 12 inches long!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 21, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> Then I guess you will need one of two things, your A game or a Rabbit,and the rabbit must be alive and at least 12 inches long!



If I show up .....

I'll have 2 things ....

#1 . A rain suit.

#2 . I bring my A-GAME to every event that I show up to,it just looks like I used my Z-GAME in the end results,sometimes.


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 21, 2009)

*The wet stuff!*

So how many of you fellas gonna brave the coming rain and show up tomorrow?


----------



## brandon hightower (Nov 21, 2009)

the rain is gonna be later in the evenin. and im sure all us guy's from lil water aint afraid of a LIL WATER


----------



## paratrooper202 (Nov 21, 2009)

brandon hightower said:


> the rain is gonna be later in the evenin. and im sure all us guy's from lil water aint afraid of a LIL WATER



The rain is coming tonight and going to rain all day tomorrow is what I get from the weather report... I'll think I will pass this up, been trying to get over a cold this week.. Good luck to all that fish it, you are going to get soak..


Sunday: Occasional showers. High near 52. East wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 21, 2009)

Theres alot of sore lips at Meriwether tonight.Yall have fun....you hear.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 21, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Theres alot of sore lips at Meriwether tonight.Yall have fun....you hear.



If you stuck that many fish practicing today,surely you would show back up tomorrow.

After all,surely y'all knew tomorrows forecast before y'all went there today.


----------



## kevincarden (Nov 22, 2009)

whats the results???


----------



## TJBassin (Nov 22, 2009)

Mike Woods Takes all with 18 plus. Chris did not get all. Lot tougher day of fishing than yesterday for sure. It would have probaly took 30 to win yesterday.


----------



## RAH (Nov 22, 2009)

good job today mike.lucky for you chris did not wont to get his A game wet.


----------



## Fishinagain (Nov 22, 2009)

RAH said:


> good job today mike.lucky for you chris did not wont to get his A game wet.



Glad he did'nt sore lip them all,apparently sugar melts when it gets wet


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 22, 2009)

I never said we caught 'em all......thats impossible.....for anyone!


Nice catch Mike,congrats on the win.Good thing you got that 100 mile an hour rainsuit ,huh.:

Believe me,,,, I would have loved to come back down and fished it today ...... regardless of that I used my time today workin' on my boat,our home and gettin' ready for Turkey Day.


See yall at the next one.


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 23, 2009)

*smack talking*

I know that its all for ..its and grins, but did you really talk smack and then didn't show up and it didn't even matter to me that you had a practice day


Chris S. said:


> I'll be there you better have your "A" game for this one.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> I know that its all for ..its and grins, but did you really talk smack and then didn't show up and it didn't even matter to me that you had a practice day



    I did show up,,,,,,,a day early...............it's only a two hour drive............30 dollars worth of gas........what? 5-6 boats.......wouldn't do it two days unless the ducats are plenty.You make it sound like we went to prefish LOL when we actually showed up to catch a big sack and take home that cash(more smacktalk)..............typically and most others that I've fished with will tell you this,,,,,,,,,,,I have never been one to prefish much ever.I just show up and do my thing.


Sorry dude,I wasnt about to drive all the way back to Henry Co. though without rippin' into some fish and you could'nt have asked for a better day on the water than Sat.


----------

